# U play und Origin daten sichern -->Formatieren



## and1d (8. September 2012)

Hi muss mal wieder Formatieren und möchte meine Origin und Uplay spiele sichern das ich sie nicht nochmal runterladen muss.

Vor allem Uplay krieg ich gar nicht hin finde im netz auch nirgends was welche daten man sichern muss und was dann damit machen.
Auf ner testpartition will er dann ständig das spiel runterladen auch wenn ich Anno 2070 rüber kopier und starte, in dem moment wos zu Uplay geht will er das spiel runterladen.

Bei Origin hab ichs schon einigermassen hinbekommen, hab da Mass Effect 3 und das wurde dann auch erkannt und musste nicht runtergeladen werden aber die ganzen dlcs müssen dann noch runtergeladen werden, was kan man machen das die auch gleich erkannt werden?


----------

